# C&C3 KW - Replays



## Mario27 (14. April 2008)

*C&C3 KW - Replays (Tipps, Tricks & Feedbacks)*

Da es einen solchen Thread noch nicht gibt, habe ich mir die Freiheit genommen und einen erstellt. Hier könnt ihr eure Replays hochladen welche dann - hoffentlich - von anderen Forenmitgliedern angesehen und bewertet werden. Nach Möglichkeit auch ein Feedback mit positiven und negativen Aspekten. Was gut gemacht wurde und was verbesserungswürdig wäre.

Ich mache mal den Anfang:
(Ich bin in beiden Replays der Reaper-17 Spieler)

cya M27

Edit: Das zweite Replay habe ich gerade hochgeladen und ich würde gerne etwas dazu sagen:
Wie ihr seht, hatte mein Gegner ungefähr das Dreifache an Einheiten. Masse ist eben nicht entscheidend, sondern die richtige Taktik zur richtigen Zeit. 
Die kleinen Buzzer- und Desintegratorenspamwellen dienten der Ablenkung und um meinen Gegner beschäftigt zu halten. So konnte ich in Ruhe meine Curruptors hinter seiner Basis bauen. Alles Taktik.


----------



## holzkreuz (15. April 2008)

Ich hasse Scrin 

Heute lad ich auch mal Replays hoch von mir


----------



## Mario27 (15. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Ich hasse Scrin
> 
> Heute lad ich auch mal Replays hoch von mir


 
Ich hasse Menschen. Da spiel ich lieber mit den Aliens.  

cya M27


----------



## holzkreuz (15. April 2008)

So hier mal eins von nem Kumpel und mir.

Ich bin Holzkreuz und spiele GDI.

Achtung, zieht sich zum Schluss ganz schön in die Länge


----------



## Mario27 (15. April 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> So hier mal eins von nem Kumpel und mir.
> 
> Ich bin Holzkreuz und spiele GDI.
> 
> Achtung, zieht sich zum Schluss ganz schön in die Länge


 
Lust auf ein 1on1?

cya M27


----------



## Mario27 (16. April 2008)

Wie ihr schon am Namen meines Replays erkennen könnt, war diese Angelegenheit recht spannend. *g*
Gott sei Dank habe ich nicht verloren! Ich rechnete schon fest damit, dass er mich plättet.
Schwer wenn einem das Geld ausgeht weil die Mainbase weg ist. 
Das passiert wenn man sich auf einen Infanteriespamrush gegen mich einlässt!  
Btw: Meine fiese Taktik ist leider nicht aufgegangen. Er hat mein Nervenzentrum zerstört (welches ich für den Bau von Corruptors brauche) und meine ganze Kohle ging für Buzzernester drauf um meine Base zu verteidigen. 
Glück gehabt, dass ich seinen kleinen Outpost gegen Ende doch noch erspäht habe. 
Viel Spaß beim Analysieren. 

cya M27

Edit: Ja, auch in diesem Match bin ich der Reaper-17 Spieler. Und ja, ich habe verdammt viele Nicks.


----------



## Mario27 (16. April 2008)

Und wieder ein neues Replay. Dummerweise wurde es gegen Ende asynchron. 
Trotzdem denke ich, dass der Sieg mein gewesen wäre. 
Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass das Spiel nur sehr schleppend in Gang kam. Das bin ich garnicht gewohnt. ^^
Mir hat hinten und vorne das Geld gefehlt. Glück gehabt, dass mein Gegner nur auf Def ging.

cya M27


----------



## holzkreuz (16. April 2008)

Wenn ich irgendwas hasse, dann ist es dieser Asynchronfehler...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. April 2008)

Ich spiel zwar nur Gefecht, bzw Online mit Freunden gegen 2 CPU (Hard, je nach Karte auch Brutal), aber bei dir Holzkreuz seh ich schon recht viele Taktik- und Spielfehler 

Hättest nebenbei nen 2. Flugfeld bauen können und da Firehawks rein, um dem Gegner den Bauhof zu killen. Viel Luftabwehr hatte er nicht.
Auch die ganzen kleinen durcheinandergewürfelten "spamwellen" bringen kaum was.
Das Marv ungeschützt durch die Gegend schicken waren auch 6k verschenkt.

Ich spiel zu 95% defensiv, bau nur sehr wenig Einheiten. Aber wenn ich dann angreif dann reichts meistens sofort um nen Brutal Turtle Gefechts-Gegner zu plätten 

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht gern auf zu großen Karten spiel, vor allem nicht gegen nod.


----------



## holzkreuz (19. April 2008)

Dann schau dir mal das hier an...



2. Flugfeld, lol.

Wenn er Raktentrupps hat usw bringt dir das auch nix


----------



## Mario27 (19. April 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Ich spiel zwar nur Gefecht, bzw Online mit Freunden gegen 2 CPU (Hard, je nach Karte auch Brutal).


 
Da ich mich gerade an einer anderen/neuen Fraktion versuche, wäre es sehr hilfreich einmal mit einem zweiten gegen die KI zu spielen. Gegen andere will ich mit ZOCOM noch nicht antreten. Da bin ich mit Reaper-17 noch um Welten besser. Solltest du Zeit haben und spielen wollen, melde dich einfach.

cya M27


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. April 2008)

@Holzi: 2. Flugfeld mit Firehawks ist immer gut. Hast ja auch Radarscan, kostet 0,3k. Das sollte man überhaben  

Dein Gegner war allerdings auch dumm wie Toast, als er das EMP hatte hätte er nicht aufs Marv sondern auf die Hammerheads schießen müssen. Hättest du dir das EMP geholt, hättest dir viel Leid mit seinen Venoms ersparen können 

@Mario: Jederzeit  Wie schauts mit ICQ aus ?
Ich spiel zu 75% Nod, rest ZOCOM und bissl Scrin, wobei mir Scrin seit dem Addon nicht mehr so zusagen. Zocom ist schon sehr geil, vor allem wegen den Zoneraidern im Hammerhead/Marv.


Ich schau die Tage mal, ob bei meinen Replays was gutes mit bei ist  Sind hier und da auch einige Baureihenfolgen-Fehler mit bei, aber im großen und ganzen reicht meine Taktik locker gegen KI Gegner. Gegen "echte" Gegner hab ich noch nie wirklich gern gespielt, mir gefällt das ganze gerushe am Anfang nicht so.

Ach und wo wir grad beim Online zocken sind; ich hab nahezu jedesmal das Problem, dass entweder ich mich nicht in Spiele von nem Freund (immer der Selbe) bzw. er sich nicht in meine Spiele einloggen kann.

Einloggen klappt soweit, allerdings krieg ich bzw. er sogut wie nie ne Verbindung hin (rotes "kreuz"). Da hilfts nur wenn ich mein Internet neustarte, wobei ich das teilweise 2-3x machen muss. Am Router (SMC 7... irgendwas) hab ich nahezu alles ausprobiert, Portforwarding für die tausend Ports die C&C angeblich braucht aktiviert, Portforwarding deaktiviert, generell DMZ eingerichtet, nur den Ingame Port (6500) geforwardet ... Es ist eigendlich egal was ich da einstelle, es geht grundsätzlich nie beim ersten mal auf anhieb. Firewall macht da keine Probleme, ist alles freigeschaltet.

Woran kanns liegen ?


----------



## holzkreuz (19. April 2008)

Hast du Hamachi drauf?


----------



## Mario27 (19. April 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> @Holzi: 2. Flugfeld mit Firehawks ist immer gut. Hast ja auch Radarscan, kostet 0,3k. Das sollte man überhaben
> 
> Dein Gegner war allerdings auch dumm wie Toast, als er das EMP hatte hätte er nicht aufs Marv sondern auf die Hammerheads schießen müssen. Hättest du dir das EMP geholt, hättest dir viel Leid mit seinen Venoms ersparen können
> 
> ...


 
Xfire: wieder entfernt :>
ICQ: wieder entfernt :>

Wegen deinem Problem: Das kann auch am Spiel liegen. Die ganzen Asyncs usw. hängen ja alle mit dem Spiel zusammen. Ich denke nicht, dass du bei deinen Routereinstellungen oder Firewallkonfigurationen etwas ändern musst. Hoffentlich beheben die das Problem mit dem ersten Patch. Die Entwickler meinten auch schon wie verrückt daran zu arbeiten.
Also ich denke nicht, dass dieses Problem bei dir oder deinem Freund zu suchen ist.

cya M27


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. April 2008)

@Holzi: Nein Hamatchi hab ich nicht drauf 

@Mario: Das Problem hatte ich eigendlich schon immer, auch bei Generals bzw ZH damals. Ich nehm schon an das es irgendwie am Router liegt. Hab bisher echt alles probiert was es da einzustellen gab, aber es gab bisher keine Konfiguration bei der es mind. 3x hintereinander direkt geklappt hat.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (20. April 2008)

So hier nochmal eins von vorhin ... wurd schnell hecktisch


----------

